# [SOLVED] GTA vice city no sound



## Mars30

hi game guys:wave:

Hey I bought a CD of GTA vice city and I installed it. It has no sound:sigh:
Everything else is OK. The introductory video has sound but no sound is heard while playing the game.


I played for some time because I can claim the CD in 15 days but unfortunately the CD broke accidently and I cant claim it back now to get a new copy.

Now can I add sound to the already installed game? Any method/ideas?

Thanks, :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

Hey Mars,

Have you checked to see that the sound isn't switched off in the menu...


----------



## Mars30

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

yup mars. All the other options are in pink and Audio options is in dark pink. it is not enabled. And when I take the mouse cursor over it, a message appears in the below right corner "No hardware added".

All the drivers are doing well because I get no problems relating sound in any game except this one.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

Your Sound Card may not be compatible.

Can you try removing it and using the onboard sound?


----------



## Mars30

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

Hi redeye, :wave:

I just bring another hard disk of my friend and inserted it instead of mine. The hard disk has the same game but my friend has given the CD to his cousin who lives in another city:sigh:. The game worked with sound. I went to the dealer with broken CD :laugh: from whom I purchased the game with the hope that it may be claimed back but no luck. the dealer told me that he has also registered 3 other complaints regarding this sound issue. So I guess may be sound file is missing from the CD.

Any way to add it? or should I have to buy a new CD? :sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## koala

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

If it was a genuine retail disc and not a pirate copy, then the files would not have been missing. Do the disc and packaging look genuine?

As it's an old game, it will be cheap to buy a new CD if you have to.

Go into Windows Explorer and compare the folder sizes between the installation on your hard drive and your friend's. If there are any differences, check the audio folder for any missing files.

Check your sound and speaker settings in Control Panel to make sure they are setup correctly. If you've got it set to use 5.1 surround sound and the game is trying to output stereo (or vice verca), the sound might be being directed to the wrong speakers.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

it's not possible that the CD is genuine and is missing sound files
could you please take a screenshot of your GTA Vice City CD Folder and paste it here


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

I found this on Yahoo Answers, this might work...

----
[post removed, after searching in google, tecaudio.bat is referred to technic RIP
so that way the game is ripped and it's illegal]
----


Also, try downloading the latest patch for the game...


----------



## Mars30

*Re: GTA vice city no sound*

oh I today bought a new CD and sound is working. My first guess about that CD was also the same. fake

But no idea what really happened.

Anyway thanks for helping me out. Good day. Thread solved


----------



## Redeye3323

Thanks for telling us what solved it and marking the thread Solved...


----------

